

Show HN: We started accepting Bitcoin for our new App - joe_inferno
http://www.theoncueapp.com

======
sieva
What are your greatest concerns by offering this option?

~~~
joe_inferno
The same as anyone else in Bitcoin, I think. Obviously I want to maximize the
market capitalization of my product. If I keep the bitcoin, I risk
devaluation, whereas if I cash it out, I risk losing out on potentially huge
market gains. I want to encourage the market, in any case.

